

Would/Do you use Cloud-based IDEs? - misham

I'm wondering what people think of using a Cloud-based IDE such as shiftEDIT.net or cloud9ide.com.<p>Have you found it useful? Do you like the idea? Would you use it?<p>I'm asking as a developer looking at different tools out there.<p>While the idea is enticing - being able to use the same IDE where ever I have access to Internet and browser - it seems like these IDEs are missing support for back-end technologies like Rails/Node.js/PHP/etc.<p>What do you folks think?
======
daleharvey
I currently use emacs and love its ability to be customised

however I love what the cloud9 guys are doing, I have started building a very
specific editor (for couchdb couchapps) using the underlying ACE editor and I
would love to see cloud9 or similiar turn into an emacs like generic editor
that is suitable for any platform and fully customisable.

I am moving more and more of my apps to web based equivalents and would really
like by the end of the year to be using a web based ide full time (and by web
based I do not mean that it runs in the cloud, I mean built with html / css /
js, I run cloud9 locally)

------
us
I personally love what I'm using now so it'd be extremely difficult to switch
to anything else much less work with an online base IDE (which I'm not fond
of; translated as I don't really care for an online IDE).

~~~
misham
What are you using?

~~~
us
VIM. Previously Coda

------
adamjimenez
ShiftEdit already has syntax error checking for PHP

~~~
misham
Sure and Cloud9 is working on getting PHP/Ruby/etc. integrated into their
environment, but when you're working on the project you're using more than
just PHP or Ruby or JS, it's a combination of several technologies - your
application stack - that you run your code on. It seems that's what's missing.

------
IamNagz
i like the idea...have never used it though....trying it now :D

